# Query regarding Canadian PR application facts



## manmeet_sibal (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Freinds,

I am Manmeet having 5 years of experience as software engineer. I have a strong will to relocate to canada & need your help to resolve some queries about the same.

Queries:
1. As part of language proficiency one way is to have IELTS. What is the other way to prove the proficieny in Language as I don't want to go for IELTS. Is there any other way to show language proficiency by writting assesment to the Canandian officer. If yes, could it be possible for any of you to share the letter which I can write to the officer.

2. Candian PR (Skilled Worker) is for the specific state or it is for the complete Canada except 1 or 2 states.

Thanks....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

manmeet_sibal said:


> Hello Freinds,
> 
> I am Manmeet having 5 years of experience as software engineer. I have a strong will to relocate to canada & need your help to resolve some queries about the same.
> 
> ...


You are obviously not proficient in English and you will have to take the IELTS test.
There are no states in Canada, only Provinces. The PR status is for the whole country.


----------

